# Egg Share General Chit Chat Part 10



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

New home ladies. Happy   and lots of  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

hi everyone looks like iam a little slow posting too 
hubby and i are going for ivf as he has a good sperm count so no need to do icsi plus hubby is sperm donating and all he was asked to fill out was hair colour eye ect like lou said  i guess thats all you need


----------



## butterflykisses (Oct 28, 2007)

hi girls
        have a great weekend,post later didn't want to lose you all 

                           
                          luv mariexx


----------



## nades (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Sorry for not keeping you informed during my 2WW but found keeping myself occupied really helped me cope with the stress of not knowing what is going on inside, 

As you already know from your kind comments we got a BFN last Tues tested again on The Thurs (Official day) still negative, had bloodtest done on the Wednesday that was inconclusive so i have to test again tomorrow, never known anything like this before. the whole process is really starting to get me down, spend most of our time upset at the moment no sign of AF arriving yet so i guess still a glimmer of hope but we are not holding our breath.

I will up date you all on tomorrows test but think i know what it will be.

xx xx


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Marie, Veng - Hope you are both okay on this rather gloomy day! x

Nades - oohh huni! What a rollercoaster you seem to be on, Have you done any test's since your blood tests? I obviously will be    that the tests you had done are incorrect and that the BFP is just hiding away for the moment ( i have read that stranger things happen to ladies on this forum & i'm sure you have too) I wish i could wave a magic wand for you. Keep    All the best xx


----------



## nades (Aug 18, 2007)

No not done anymore tests since Thursday, don't think my nerves can stand it so just gonna do tommorrows and see what that brings, its so bloody unfair that we all have to go through this   but not gonna start ranting or don't think I'll stop.

xx xx


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

nades


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

morning ladies 
thought id come say hi before i go clinic for scan 
hope your all good ?!
cant wait to get this sdcan out the way cos at least i know where i stand with FET 
hopefully it will still be friday but got a feeling it might be thursday 
any way fingers cross hey 
 to you all xx
vikxx


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Vikki - Good Luck for today    that you can get one with FET ASAP!

 Katie, Hope you had a nice weekend.... 1 more weekend untill sperm D-Day for us!! (would have to be a bloody long one too)  Dunno about you but i'm getting really on edge about bloody sperm how rediculas! Even had a dream about it last night!! DP has gone to London this morning till Wednesday so i'm all alone (with the dogs) Untill then. My Lilly has just came into season today for the 1st time (bless her).

Gots lots to go today so will catch you's soon xx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi ladies...

How was all your weekends?? I have just done a hours weights at the gym... Feeling soooo shacky now.   My last ditch attempt to lose a few lb! Hope it works.

Nades... Ah hun, it much be horrible being in limbo... I am thinking of you sweetie.... Praying for good news.

Vikki...Good luck with your scan... Hopefully FET will be ASAP!


Natalie xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

I even have the outfit Katie!!! So sexy! LOL


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Of Course!!! Anything but wouldnt look right.


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Afternoon Nat, Hope your well?

Katie - Defo Cyber    party on the 29th!!    for us both hun.

DP's results have just come 'in writing' His FSH is 1.77, LH 2.06 i cannot remember whether the lower the better or the higher the better on the male side   Posted a message on male factor's to see if anyone knows. Apartenty these results indicate the chances of finding sperm Nurse said they are fine... but how fine?? These nurses have a habit of saying everything is fine... untill something goes wrong then all of a sudden 'they didn't want to worry you'   makes you worry all the more!!!


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

hi ladies 
im back with good news 
FET is on thursday @ 11 am 
im defrosting all 8 day 1 embies an IF i get more then 2 good quality ones ill refreeze them my blasts were hatching on day of the freezing of them so they might not make the thaw so we are leaving them for back up 
im so excited cant wait xx

hope you ladies are all good ??
vikxx


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Woo Hoo Vikki  

Wishing you all the luck in the world, How amazing will it be if you do get some more frosties (hopefully you will not need them)

[fly]    
 [/fly]​


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Morning katie   - Got any nice plans for the bank holiday weekend? A friend of mine is off to watch Girls Aloud on Friday and has a spare ticket as someone has dropped out so may take her up on the offer and go along    

Just booked our flights to Dublin    going on the 7th June for 2 nights so that has given me something else to look forward to other then IVF! RyainAir have FREE flights You just have to pay the tax's   For both of us was £27 Return!!! I have used my Tesco Club card vouchers and we're staying in the Hilton B & B for 2 nights so its cost us £27 all in.. Bargain or what!!   We couldn't get a return taxi to & from B'ham for that.


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Nicole... You got a total bargin there... have fun watching Girls Aloud... 

Katie... You BIG night out friday!!! Have fun wont you and have a drink (or 4) for me!  

Lou.. Hows things hun  

Vikki... Thats great news hun, good luck with the defrosting.. and for tranfer.

Well AF didnt arrive this morning...   So wont be starting today.... Hope she come soon...     

Natalie xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

I'll drink anything!!! LOL!!! Something cold!

Not really that nervous now its here. (well as soon as AF shows) Just want to get on with it!!! Let the injections begin!

Natalie xxxx


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

katie - I too am going to be going on a knee's up with my friends in the next couple of weeks. Hopefully like you last for a while.

Natalie - What a bummer that AF has not arrived!  My AF comes bang on the day always has but you can guarantee it will not when due to start!  I hope it arrives ASAP! COME ON NAT'S AF!!!  bet you are very excited!
 Yeah let them begin!!

Trying tackle some ironing...  I HAVE to get it done i just keep putting it off, I hear email arrive then end up sitting here for a hour lol!


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Perfect Katie!!!

Well I am just going to jump in the bath, have been to the gym this morning!

Natalie xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

LOL Katie... I am going to bady combat tonight as well... Not my choice my friend wants to go and she wont go alone. Going to be shattered tomorrow... 

Well ladies I will be back later, going out to buy some tampons... as I am sure AF will arrive soon and I have nothing in the house! 

Or buy a hpt and do it, that normally insures AF arrival for me.  

Natalie xxxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Katie... Thats great news hun!! 27th of July.. My god that will come round quick. Good luck hun.    

Still no AF..... So here is an AF dance... Maybe it might work! 

Natalie xxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Lovely!!!!   Thanks Katie.. Love the song. 

Have sorted you bubbles... Can you sort mine out please.... I need as many 7's as possible... 

Natalie xxx


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Bubbles done Nat  '777' just for you  (my finger hurts now   )  Hopefully you will wake up to AF in the morning   

Katie that is great news hun... It is really really weird that that is my approx Day 21 in July too 

I should of imagined i have already been matched now but there's no point in asking because we can't do nowt anyway. My next Day 21's (after this cycle) Are: 29th June & 27th July So we will be starting on either one of those... My next appointment after DP's SSR is not untill 13th June (Friday 13th!! ) so i doubt very much it will be then so it will more then likely be the 27th July (which means i can go on that holiday i wanted on the 19th for my sisters 21st)


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi Ladies,
Hope you dont mind if I join you, I have been reading through all of your posts and its a relief to find people who are in a similar situation to myself (all of my friends are ridiculously fertile with the longest of any of them having to 'try' for was 6 months!).  I'm hoping to start egg sharing in aprox 3 months as long as all my initial tests come back ok, we have been classified as 'unexplained' after ttc for nearly 5yrs!!!  I'm waiting on AF to arrive for my FSH test to be done -my last test (april 07) was a bit high at 9.1 so fingers crossed it isn't any higher as the cut off for donation is 10 at the clinic we are going to!!  I realise through reading your posts that this isn't going to be an easy process - and some of you are amazing to of gone through what you have allready and still seem so positive about it all, so I hope to take a leaf out of your books ladies and stay upbeat even when all I really want to do is stay under the duvet feeling extremely sorry for myself, especially every time a friend announces her pregnancy (there has 6 of them within the last 12 months - the sods!!!!!!)  
Anyway that was a longer introduction then intended - sorry!
Take care all - Hayley x


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

morning everyone 

hi and welcome just a girl  
katie and watn1 thats great i hope you both start in july and it all goes smoothly 
nat heres a AF dance for you      
have a good day looks like sun today im off to work


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Ladies,

  Just a girl - Welcome to the thread hunni. I am sure ou will find this place useful and we'll all try and help woth any questions you may have... Egg Share is a complicated process it never seems to go to plan for anyone... I am on course myself at the moment but i am prepared for any set backs that may happen. My partner has his operation to retrieve sperm next week as he had a vasectomy 10 years ago so as long as that goes to plan    it will! Then i am ready to start, I will just have to wait for the receiptant to be ready as i understand it if they have been on the list for a while they will need to have all their tests done again so i will need to wait for that. I am more then likely looking at the end of july start. My 1st appointment was in April. So if you were looking for a approx start day i would say to allow 4-6 months depending on how quickly your clinic works.   for your FSH results, As you probabl know your result can go up & down so hopefully yours has lowered. Nicole x

Veng - How are you? Hope you enjoy work today  

Natalie - Any sign of AF?  

Katie -   Hope we are cycle buddies that will be great especially having a cycle buddy that is doing egg share. I am getting really excited now. When i was doing my ironing yesterday there was some fluff on DP's shirt and it looked exactly like sperm i think that was a good sign    How sad is that?  

Louise - Hope you ok hun. Thinking of you  xx  

Airmanswife - Anysign of starting stimming yet or are you still on the  never ending DR'ing?

Hello & Good Morning to everyone else xx

P.S Katie - Thats a lovely pic


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

yeah i tried the Gallery too but i could not work it out, It just creates folders & then tells you that you cannot add to them  

It has took a bit of convincing but i am going in on DP's op   How great will it be too see all that? I mean the start of a potential baby from seeing the actual   being sucked from their happy place   Then we get too see our little eggs which i hope will all be fertilised by that handsome  i seen taken..    All sounds soooo romantic!  

DP's new trick is "come on lets pretend"!!


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

TeeHee.. We've never TTC naturally so really never even thought about it as there's never been any strain or pressure on that side of things,  But i don't know whether i could do all the date checking etc all the while. But i guess we will all do ANYTHING that needs to be done to get the job done so to speak   

I best get some work done, DP will be home from London soon so gotta spruce mself up being as i haven't seen him for 2 days.

Speak soon.xx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi all!!

AF arrived this morning!!!    So I have started taking my Primolut N tablets twice a day for 5 days... and I start injecting tomorrow evening.   My baseline scan is on the 5th of june... Just hoping I will be 'switched off' by then.. As I took 23 days last time.   Bring on the god arful side affects!

Katie.. Love the new picture hun, your very pretty! 

Nicole.. Your a star with all the bubbles... Not long now hun, and the SSR will be here.. I think I would want to be there. Wil DH be awake? I see a SSR on TV once.... It was amazing to watch.. The man had had cancer treatment and they found 4 sperm, which they were so happy with... Anyway they now have twins! It only does take a few.

Hayley.. Welcome to the thread hun! Nice to have you here... Your FSH can change so much month to month. AS long as its under 10 you will be fine hun... Good luck and I will add you to our list at the top of the main board. 

Hello to everyone else..

Natalie xxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

You are Katie...

Your not goromless... Trust me I didnt have a clue about what it was either, up until a few weeks ago.   Primolut N is a 5mg tablet that you take twice a day 12 hours apart from the first day of you AF... It prevents any follicals from forming, which would normally happen in a natural cycle. So I wont have any follicals at all until I start stims. 

Its not very nice, it stops AF after a few days, but then AF returns for another week.. And its so heavy. (TMI) I bleed for nearly 2 weeks last time.  

I have never heard of another hospital using it... I kow a few use other forms of tablets... So dont be surpised if you have to take something in tablet form. 

I have taken 3 tables this morning... Pregncare, 75mg Aspirin and the Primolut. And I think I might have to take some paracetomol soon, serious AF pains.


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

I honestly havent got a clue.... I just take it because I am told to  

I am a fountain of usless information! lol!
Not heard anything from Lou, I know the funeral was yesterday... Maybe they need time together. Hope your ok Lou.


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

LOL Katie... I am the same!


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Me too, I need to go out and get some decaf tea bags. (being good) But cant be bothered... 

Your going to have so much fun on Friday, enjoy it while you can hun.


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Great news that AF is here Nat! Woohoo sooooo close to ur bfp!! Hope u downreg quicker this time around. 

I've never heard of any tablets either?? But to be honest I have only had limited info on drugs as I don't really care as you's said I'll take whatever they give me (but nurse did say I may have a sniffer for dr-ing) all will be confirmed soon.

Dp's ssr yes he will be awake but heavily sedated so nurse said he will no doubt fall asleep anyway. I've watched a few ssr's on utube so I pretty much know what they will do. We have been told they just go through all 3 procedures one after the other untill they find sperm. Which is good as it prevents having to go for something else. We were told dp's tests indicate his testicles are functioning normally so we should have enough for 3-4 cycles, but u never know till the day I guess. 
Fx


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Evening all and thanks for the warm welcome all , i'm learning sooooo much about egg sharing from all your posts it great! 

Veng - So your obviously a morning person, posting before 7am, I think I was pressing snooze again around that time! 

Katie - I cant believe there are 16 of them pregnant in your office - thats got to be a challenge going in to face 'wall to wall' bumps everyday!

Watn 1 - hope all your upcoming stuff goes to plan and you suffer no setbacks!

Natalie it looks as though your the girl to ask about drugs - just how crappy are the side affects (or do I really not wanna know!?)

With regards to my FSH I know some variation is quite normal so i'm trying not too worry, however when it was originally tested in 2006 it was 2.0 and then only a year later it was 9.1 is that amount of change normal or am I hurteling towards an early menopause at the grand old age of 29  !?!?!?!  I just need AF to arrive so we can get the ball rolling - would you believe after all this time of very regular periods im 5 days late (and 4 negative tests and £30 later i'm still waiting!!!!) So typical isn't it?  The only thing I can put it down to is a fairly recent holiday - as I have heard that flying can affect your cycle!  I've waited 5 years to miss a period only to now actually want it to hurry up - 'bring on the cramps' - LOL!  

Anyway girls looks like you all post during the day so I will prob be catching up in the evening - 

Thanks again for being nice to the new girl  

Hayley


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi Hayley, 

    Typical of AF to be playing up   I do hope it arrives soon hopefully you will wake up to it in the morning, Sorry i cannot help on the FSH results as i am all new to all this so only really heard of FSH 3 months ago   All i know is that it can go up & down, Are pregnancy tests really that much?? OMG! Good bloody job my sister has secured a job at LLoyds Chemist & she gets 30% discount. I was thinking of being a OTT tester and to test everyday since day 9 but maybe not at that price  

Katie - That is such good news hunni      you never know they may have found a match that is already cycled with yourself & you may start end of june, How fab will that be?

Vikki - All the best for FET tomorrow hun, Hope it goes well  dreaded  for you now  

xx


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

HI GIRLS THOUGHT ID POST QUICKLY 
embies : 6out of 8 survived but there dividing really slow should be 4 cells by today but there not   there still 2 
hopefully it will be good news in the morning 
take care xx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey girls, hope you are well give me a chance to catch up so out of touch with everything  

Vikki    those embies are doing well hun


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Katie, I am ok wish I had took today and tomorrow off but I will be fine once I catch up, always hate coming back after a few days off.  How are you what's been going on with everyone?


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

All good news then, my drugs arrived on Tuesday and I so just want to get started now....

Did you get things sorted at work with the awkward girl?


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Thats good news... well done


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

I don't know I didn't count them just sorted them into bags as I have 2 different sized needles then the syringe's, and a Puregon pen I would guess at around 20 worth??  Why


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh right, it came in 2 big boxes massive but then as I opened them it was smaller, some of it was packed inbetween 2 ice blocks to keep it cool, DH said not bad 2 ice blocks for £400, just his sense of humour.  I bet you will get yours soon if they are sorting dates out, hope we can both start in June


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

I know I feel the same and just can't wait to get started.


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Not really sure I guess so    I have got to ring the clinic when AF shows up which will be around 7th June so you may even start before me hun


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Even then though we shouldn't be far apart


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

I like your new photo hun, very good looking couple


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Honestly could not be bothered to go to the gym today, am meant to be doing step right now... I am feeling so sick from the tablets and tired... But tbh I think thats down to doing 5 classes this week. I am also aching from head to foot. LOL, all in all I am great.  

Katie... That great news about the appointment. Be nice to have some dates. With regards to ow many drugs... I have 2 bottles of Buserlin, a box of primolut and Aspirin. With about 60 needles. Alot of them are left over from my last cycle, as I didnt give them back. At my baseline scan I get my stims.... Last time I got a box of Gonal F.. This time I wll get 2 boxes because of the higher dose. They will last a week then at my first stims scan I will get another 2 boxes. The boxes contain a vial of powder, with a huge syringe of liquid... That you mix because you use it. You also get needles in the box as well. So I get all mine separatly, which it nice because your house does seem to turn in to a chemist. Then at my last stims scan I will get the trigger shot (Ovitrelle) along with cyclogest and the crinone gel. So it quite a few bits.  

Lou... How are you doing hun?? So what drugs have you got then?

Hayley.... I am sure you FSH will be fine hun... Esp if it was 2 on 06. Mine was 5.4 in October 06.... Now its gone up to 6.2.. AS long as your under 10 its good news. What hospital are you at hun? The side affect are bearable... I must say I am very very sensitive to the IVF drugs... Some women dont suffer at all durring all the drug taking.... I do though... At the moment I am on a tablet called Primolut N, which stops follicals growing in my ovaries. And last time it gave me a constance headache for 5 days... This time I have sickness and a nagging headache. I start injecting tonight, so going to feel worse soon I know. It like going through the menopurs... You will be fine. 

Well lovely ladies, I start my injections tonight.. I think I can remember how to do it... Honestly its like riding a bike! I always get a bit nervous about the first one, but after that I am fine... I was laying in the bath yesterday and it dawned on me, that we are accually doing IVF again, and I thought... What am I doing  But then snapped out of it! lol!

Natalie xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Natalie, sorry your feeling icky    I have 3 bottles of Suprecur, 3/4 (can't remember) of puregon 2 pregnyl thought I only needed one of these? Cyclogest and some antibiotics for after ec, not been and found out anything yet as I want it to be near to when I start or else I will forget


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Katie.. You can Dr for weeks on end hun, with no problems... I DR for 23 days last time, a lady on my hospital thread DR for 6 weeks. You just might feel a bit crappy... But it s small price to pay if you want to get started. 

I think its a good idea to start you first, That way you dont have to worry about being late on AF... 

I would push for it hun.


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Lou.... I am not to sure about pregnyl hun, I thought it was a dose of 10,000iu.... It should have 2 vials of 5000iu. You need to do both.... I will more then likely need another couple of bottles of buserlin (supercur) as well. It wont be long!!!

xxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

I shouldnt think so Katie.... With ES you normally get a drugs package.. Which means you get a certin about of drugs... If you use over your DR drug limit you will have to pay for it... But them drugs are not exspencive at all... At my clinic a bottle is £47... But if you by it from a independent chemist you can get it for £17.


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Lou.. Just found you on ********!!! Have sent you a friends request!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Have accepted you Natalie xxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

WOOOHOO More friends!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

LOL I don't really use ******** that much to be honest


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Well ladies..... I have been out and got my decaf tea... I have never tried it before. Its actually quite nice. So going to stay away from caffine, including fizzy drinks. 

OMG my first injection in soon!! So nervous!!! Got to calm down otherwise I will do it wrong.

Natalie xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

You will be fine Natalie, deep breaths and then go for it.  What time are you doing them?


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

I will do it about 5.30.... Only because I like to do them the same time every day. And I know I will be at home at 5.30 every night. Last time I kept forgetting to do them... I had to set my alarm on my phone. I have done the same this time. 

AF is disappearing at them moment... I hate this bit, it comes back in a few day... With vengence! Deep joy. 

Deep breath!!!!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

How lovely, making me cringe hearing your experiences and the pain, sending you lots of    and    it's all worth it hun


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks girls...

I really hope Vikki got on ok with her embies today!       

Thinking of you hun!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Yes I agree      for Vikki


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Hey all!

Hi Lou and Vikki - im one of the newbies!

Natalie - We are going to the Nuffield in Woking which is a bit of a trek for us but we chose there as the dr we saw at our Nhs appointment has his private clinic there! Has anyone been there for treatment or heard anything about it? Good luck with your injections, *do you/will you all do them yourselves?* 
Oh and AF arrived today (during a stay and play session I run for parents with children under 5 so really wasn't in the mood for being happy & smiley with cramping pains!) so my FSH test is tom morning at 9am at my local surgery!!!! Then I am back at Woking for the cystic fib and the other chromosome test on the 5th June!

Really not in the mood to walk my dog but she's sat looking me so pathetically i'm gonna have to (nb, dog is baby substitute - who really thinks that she is actually human, so much in fact she insists on sleeping in between us - hmmmm maybe thats why I've not managed to concieve so far   !!!)


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

hello hunnies 
im officially pupo
2 grade 1 embies on board now yippee hope they stick now an snuggle in tightly lol
feeling a bit crampy an had a bit of browny bloody discharge sorry tmi  but i feel gr8 
an so happy i got this far found out my recepient got pg but miscarried bless her an good luckto her next cycle 
hope your all good sorry no personals should be resting but couldnt wait to tell you all lol 
vikxx


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi All,

  Vikki - Congrats on your PUPO status         for you!! Hang in there embies    Great that you had 2 put back in the end   Really sad news about your receiptant but maybe she still has some frosties with all the eggs she had??

Just a Girl - Gr8 news on AF   It will be all systems go soon. 

Katie - Hope you are ok. A June start would be FAB hun! Airmanswife said she has been dr-ing for weeks so it is possible. I'm not sure if you would need to pay for extra drugs thats not something i've asked but i will add it to my list   All i have been told is receiptant bares the cost. 

Lou - Glad to see you back hun  

Natalie - Hope your 1st jab went well.. You seem well on the case with all this drug stuff i hope you will still be around when i am cycling & not ditch your egg share buddies for the pregnancy threads   

Me, Well i have had some bad news today   Well i'm not sure if its bad or good or ok or what!!   I had a letter regarding my smear today to say it was 'abnormal' & that i have cells which are borderline. It goes on to say some people do not need treatment as they tend to go back to normal a few months later and they have told me a need another smear in October & if they have progressed not changed treatment may be required it goes on about cancer blah blah not always being the case. Is this going to delay my treatment?? I guess if they thought there was a risk of cancer they would call me back?? Surely they would not just wait 6 months and see if these cells have got worse?? It goes on and on that my followup smear is very important as i'm 26!!!  
I have posted on Peer Support to see if anyone else has experienced this but i know you had some probs natalie, What happened with you did they call you straight back??

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey Vikki PUPO     sending you lots of   
  for those embies to snuggle in hun

HI Watn1 - sorry I don't have an answer for you, except to say I hope you get it all sorted and don't rush ahead with tx your health comes first hun  

Morning to everybody else


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks guys, A lady answered my thread on peer support and she said she had abnormal cells on her smear and they just did one every 6 months for 2 years untill they had returned to normal but it did not effect her treatment I have just called the clinic anyway & left a message for the nurse to call me back. Fingers crossed.

Katie - I think it is quite important to have a smear at 26 my nurse at the doc's was annoyed with me for not going as soon as i turned 26 & in her opionion the rules should never of been changed. (it used to be lower). Unsure as to why they wouldn't give you one but i'm sure they will write to you to tell you that you need one if & when you do. They sent me a letter once a month from my 22nd b'day (as i really should of had one before) My mum had to have treatment for cancerous cells and had that cone thing to basically scrape them out  Hopefully all will be well anyway.

Louise - Are you getting excited now? Your not far away...

Seen on Kat's sig that she's going for IUI so i hope it works for her.

xx


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

KatieD said:


> Sticky Vikki


    teehee Like it!  I'm sure she wouldn't take offense...   Vik


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

There is some great news coming from the ladies that have just gone through treatment at my clinic 6 BFP's since i have been reading & 3 BFN's (2 sets of twns) (2 singles) (2 awaiting 1st scan)  4 people currently on 2ww so i am hoping for    news for them all.

Its fab when you get to see BFP's coming from the clinic you are at.

Oh oh oh, Nurse has just called    She said it will be ok    She said if they'd of called me back then TX would need to be put on hold, But as they have not called me back it would just be cells changing form  .

And................................................................. I HAVE BEEN MATCHED     

She said she obviously could not give me any information only to tell me that the lady is eternally greatfull & had been on their list for 2 years 2 months and was literally just starting to look into going abroad. Receiptant has been informed that all will depend on next weeks results of DP's SSR. Nurse has told me she will need to undergo all her tests again as its been a while since she had them so she is unable to give me any approx dates untill our next meeting on the 13th June. They will also not start on her tests untill after DP's results are in. So i am guessing will be July.. Could even slip into august although she said unlikely.


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

KatieD said:


> lol I hope not!!
> 
> They were sending me a letter a day for ages asking me to go for one and when I did, they made me an appointment for me, I got there and the nurse sent me away - this was last year so I would have been 23   why send a letter if i dont need one?
> 
> ...


Its probably because they have not long changed it to your 1st one at 26 so don't worry hun. i'm sure as soon as you turn 26 your'l get your invite


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

I know! Its all very exciting yet i'm sh*ting myself at the same time! 

6 Days to go... I'll feel better once i get some sperm in the good old 'bank' & for £1250 it best buy me LOADS 



[fly]       [/fly]


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

excellent news Nicole.  Love your post on the sperm bank so appropriate....

I can't wait for AF to show up due 7th June or before to ring the clinic and hopefully they will tell me to start day 21, if not will have to probably wait until Sept, we will see....


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Morning ladies...

Vikki... Well done on becoming PUPO! So sad about your recipient... But hopefully she has plenty of frosties... Good luck with your 2ww, how may cells were you embies at transfer?

Nicole... So glad you got eveything sorted.. I have a abormal smear and had to cancel my tx for a year... I ended up having part of my cervix cut away. Anyway its better now.. I am meant to have another smear on the 5th of June.. But I am on tx now... So going to leave it. I have to have 2 smears a year for the next 9 years. Oh joy! LOL! Great news about being matched as well hun... Roll on July!  Oh and I wont be going anywhere!!! I love it here on our egg share chat!

Katie... Well its you big night out tonight!  This wil be you later.....



LOL! have fun hun!!! Did you get a nice outfit??

Lou... how are you today hun?

Well I did it!!!  My first injection is done!!! Only another million to go lol! It was ok, did hurt a bit.. not even a sting... I did make myself bleed though.   I have to say I was panicing a bit.. I did last time with my first one. Silly but I couldnt help it.... But its done and I wont be nervous again! Hopefully anyway. Oh and I have had a hot flush this morning, my face was on fire!

Natalie xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Natalie  glad you got your injection done honey and thanks for mentioning about setting the alarm to remind you I have made a note and will be doing the same when I finally start.

Oh yes Katie - big night out hey, get lots of water/milk down your neck today to try and give your kidneys a chance LOL

Well I am ok, DH had quite a good first day back yesterday probably better than mine which eased my mind last night and we had a good old early night with some   which was good as not had any for nearly 4 weeks   so feeling quite good today


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

KFC how lovely....  Twister meal with extra coleslaw


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Oh no Not KFC!!! I hate the stuff... DH loves it though!!!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Big mac I always have as hangover food.

I am going out for an indian meal at lunchtime as its payday for me, I love indian food my fav


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

I cant stand it, it mad me very very ill once.... Never ever touching it ever again...

I really really fancy an indian curry tonight... Made me laugh as yesterday DH came home, I had cooked dinner... and he said.. If you hadnt of cooked dinner I would of taken you out for a meal...   I was not impressed!!! He was going to take me to the chinese. SO I am not cooking tonight! He can take me out! LOL!

Well ladies I am off out now, taking my 2 dogs to the beach as the tides in..... Should be fun!!! 

Natalie xxxxxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh I am so jealous you living near the beach Natalie, enjoy hun    and make sure DH spoils you tonight


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Glad first jab is over Nat. i can imagine its the hardest whether you've done it before or not  

Katie - I am soooo jelous your out on the razz   But i suppose after Girls Aloud tonight i too will no doubt end up in some pub in Birmingham somewhere & calling DP at 3am to drive 20 miles to come and get me   

Louise - Bet you have a right smile on your face today  

When the nurse rang i asked her whether DP should be ejaculating before his op or not   She said it may help if he does 2-5 days before hand as it may encourage newly matured sperm to be moved into his epididymis  (  ) so he is on for a defenate promise on tuesday     

Anywho ladies, My mum and sister are on route to visit me today & then we're off into town as i have ran out of Hoola so need to pop to boots so £100 or so later i'll come out of boots! Hope you all have a nice day.

P.s I LOVE KFC yuuummmm. Twister or Zinger Tower Burger... Might slip that in for lunch maybe i'll be good with a zinger salad i love those too 

Nat - The beach... Sound Brill!  All i get is the bloody Canal! 
xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Nicole have a fab time tonight Girls Aloud good band hey, yes the smile is there    Get those   working girl....

Girls I have no water besides my bath, so take advantage


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi girls...

Well had a lovely walk... The tide was coming in, but was quite a way out... So my lovely dogs go covered in wet sand... It was everywhere.... They were covered in it.   So needless to say they need a bath, which was fun. Sky (the older one) was perfect as ever in the bath. Just stood there... Willow (the puppy) on the other hand kept shacking and try to get out the bath.. It was a right mess in there. But its sorted... Dogs are nice a clean, eating a bone each. 

You had you indian yet Lou.. I could kill a curry right now! LOL!

Natalie xxxxxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Glad you enjoyed your walk and the pooch did too, yes had my indian, mushroom rice and lamb rogan josh it was lovely      Its raining here in Leicester now hope it's not like this all weekend, I have booked Tuesday off to spend with DH as he doesn't go back until Wednesday so nice break...


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Lou... That sounds lovely (stomache is rumbling!) I always have a rogan josh with mushroom rice... I love it... Got anything plan for the bank hoilday?


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Me too its my fav and one of the lowest in fat with sauce that is.  No real plans have booked Tuesday off to spend with DH as he is not back at work until Wednesday so just spend some quality time with each other, hold on just remembered going to Casino tomorrow night for a meal and then watch Ricky Hatton so that should be fun, sorry siv brain at the moment.  Any ideas where DH is taking you tonight?  What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Oh that sounds fun for tomorrow!!   Your have a fab time...

I havent really got muched planned. Tomorrow DH will be a golf all day, I will be shopping somewhere, no doubt. Just going to stay in tomorrow night as I am feelin very tired (DR do that to me) Sunday we are going to my nans in London, havent seen her for ages. She lives with my Aunty, uncle and cousins... So we will go out for a meal for lunch. Monday sweet FA.... I plan to just chill Monday, I have to get up at 5.30 Saturday and Sunday to take my primolut as it has to be take 12 hours apart.. And as I was at work when I started them, it was very early.


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

5.30       bless, sounds like you have a nice weekend planned, enjoy hun and don't overdo things


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Take care ladies.... Katie have a fab night!!!! 

I am off out for a chinese tonight.... DH just called....    Chat soon!!!! 

Natalie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hey All, Feels weird again with it being Tuesday not Monday so....


Hope you are all well,

Natalie - Our needle queen  How are you feeling? Still poop?

Anyone do anything exciting over the long weekend?

2 days to go for me


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

OH MY GOD Katie!!! I was only on about on Saturday with my friends that you know that you had had a killer night when you fall over!    I have broken my arm twice while on drunken nights out. The 2nd time i stayed out and just partied away woke up at 5am in such pain & thought i best get a cab to A&E. 

You in Plaster? Oh i feel for you... Never broken my leg but my sister has just got out of her plaster last week after 8 weeks of it. My arm hurt enough, & the plasters always went minging i kept damaging mine so they had to keep putting a new one on  , I tried, Pink, Blue, Green & White  

Did you get the non sympathetic eye roll from DH?      Girls will be girls hey   
xx


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Well Katie - Sounds like you very much indeed went out with a bang! I remember saying "never again" when i broke my arm the 1st time   

  About the welfare form


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

oh katie you nutter   hope you get well quickly babes 
wat id do for a vodka an coke lol
feeling awfully sick last night an now its came on again plus dreaded water infection too lol
although im not looking at these as symtoms just in case lol   they are though !
good luck too you both katie an watn1 hope it al goes well 
vikxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Afternoon ladies....

Firstly Katie...  That must of been a bloody good night!! I cant believe you managed to break your foot!!! Oh hun, what are you like.... Thank god that was you last blow out before your IVF, god knows what would happen if you went out again!!!  Sounds fun though...

So Nicole and Katie... 2 days to go, I bet your all excitied!!! I so hope you both have brilliant news... I will be waiting for your up dates. Its going to be quite here when your away!!!

As for me, DR is going ok... Feeling ok... Just a bit tired, know where near as bad as I felt last time. Thank god. Been having problems with my injections... I have been injecting in my leg and the liquid comes back out when I take the needle out... I am doing it right, I know I am.... Dh thinks its my legs... They are solid at the top and there isnt much fat under the skin. So going to change to injecting in my belly... That on the other hand is a bit wobbley! lol! Prefect for injections.

So how is everyone?

Vikki... Hows the 2ww going??

Lou... how was your bank hoilday??

Natalie xxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh my god Katie, I can't believe you have broken your foot, definately a night to remember hey, are you at work or off on the sick?

Hi Natalie glad your not feeling too pants, those injections sound tricky hope they are going in ok in the tummy.

Hey Vikki    that your sickness is a   sign hun

Nicole & katie are you getting excited?

Me well I have taken today off work, its been nice as DH is off this week, we walked into town and bought some clothes for Dh for hols in August had some lunch and then walked back again, been for a snooze this afternoon and now just having a coffee, dreading going back to work tomorrow can't be bothered with it all at the moment


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Sending you lots of       Katie


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Hey girlies,

Is your weather as grey and depressing as it here down south - and it's meant to get much worse?  

Sounds like some you have a bit of an eventful weekend (Katie - Ouch!!!!) makes mine feel positively boring in comparison! I must admit that ive had a few vodka bruises the following morning but never a full on brake!

Feel very happy, my FSH results are back and it has reduced down to 7.5 i'm so relieved, have been a tad stressed about it I even dreamt over the weekend I was producing fake eggs  !!!!  
I rang and spoke to the nurse today at Woking and she predicts I'll start treatment with my July cycle so if all goes to plan then EC will be in August - can start getting proper excited now - I feel one step closer to getting fat and waddeling  
Can't even imagine how your all feeling as your all so much closer to it!!!

Whats everyone up to for the rest of the week? Ive got quite a busy one off to a gig tonight to see the pigeon detectives and then going to see Sex and the City movie tomorow but unfortunatley we could only get front row seats so I'll prob be needing a neck brace for the rest of the week!  

And where do you get all your pretty, sparkly stuff from? My posts look so boring - need to tart them up!
x x x


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Just a Girl - Great news about or FSH  I know what you mean about the weird dreams i've had a few myself mainly about sperm  I get my pic's from glitter Graphics http://www.glitter-graphics.com/ Also yes the weather is horrible here too & my gazebo went bye bye's over the weekend in the wind so i can't even go in my hot tub!  I was very annoyed its about the 5th one i've brought since we moved here  & at £65 a pop they are not cheap but we have just ordered a Wooden summer house to put our hot tub in. Wind won't be blowing that over next doors garden 

Louise - Glad you had a nice long weekend off work hun, & yes i am very very excited   so nervous aswel though as everything thing riding on this! Even DP is excited which is nice to see, 1st thing he said when he came in was 2 more sleep's to go. 

Natalie - glad your jab's are not making you feel that bad. They don't sound very nice though. Like you i have muscular legs (i used to play football) to i will be going in for the more wobbly area too!

Katie - I can just imagine you hobbling round on crutches   At least you will never forget your night out. 

Veng - How you are you hun? You've been quiet

Just for us Katie -

[fly]                     [/fly]

/links


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Morning girls, love the Spunk Thursday for your DH's girls.  Weather is pants here today and has kept me awake since 4am this morning


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey Katie, god yes the weather is pants, I am back at work today and hoping my lottery numbers drop out tonight as I so want to be a lady of leisure, had such a lovely weekend with DH and really can't get back into this work lark.  How are you excited?  How is your foot?


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

I am sure everything will be fine hun     you get lots of            

You could start before me then, how exciting


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Morning all,

Gloomy hey? Its really misty & Rainy here it started it mist last night but it stillhas not lifted 


Never the less nothing is going to rain on my parade   Happy rain is what we have here happy rain

Katie - Will PM you my number. We will only be gone a few hours DP is booked in for 8am (we only live round the corner) They said it take between 1-2 hours so he'll be back home in bed about 12noon. Got him some DVD's yesterday and some tight pants  He is not happy about the tight pants! I will pm you my number & will also update here how you got on for you if you like?

21 hours 47mins to go    
Excited about  sounds bizarr but well you know if there's no sperm the show cannot go on

This will be DP tomorrow:  Just emailed him the pictures and got a "not funny reply" lol



Louise - Bless you back at work  I am sooo glad i do not need to leave the house on days like this. I had trouble getting out of bed this morning, I could just tell it was horrible outside as there were no geese, birds, swans, ducks swarking away outside my bedroom (i live facing a canal) So they are usually my alarm call Never got up till 9:30am 

Natalie - Hope your doing ok, You injected in your Tum now? I want to ask you a question about my dog, I think she is having a pretend pregnancy  She will not eat and is finding bizarr places to hid! (like inside the plant pot) & that is not joke we have a massive palm tree in our garden and see and dug inside the pot through the roots and underneath the plant and was just lying in there i thought she's escaped the other day because i couldn't find her but she emerged out of the pant pot  anyway she is refusing to eat her dinner & has done for the past 3 days i have felt that bad for her i cooked her a sirloin steak last night needless to say she had no problem eating that! I have had to make her a den in the kitchen... Put her blanket in the washing basket and then put the bin next to her and some boxes around with a towell over she is very happy in there but will NOT come out!! pops out for a wee and back in she goes. Is she ok? I don't think there is anything wrong with her illness wise she seems ok, Still pops over for a cuddle when DP came in last night she still went crazy like normal. Have any of your dogs done this?

Sprry for the loooonng post xx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey Nicole & Katie, I really    you get the results you want tomorrow, will be thinking of you all    Sending you lots of good vibes.....

Nicole do you not work then hun?  Or work from home?


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

good morning hunnies
how you all doing 
katie hows the foot + 
woke up this morning feeling very negative about this 2ww , just got a feeling its going to be bfn
even though i do feel sick , that i know is just nerves so ive now been telling my self that im not pg not going to be an the sickness sort of went away abit !! weird i know
i think ill just stop thinking about it an just get on cos its taking over my life right now an im not really any help to any one around me an its selfish really
vikx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Vikki    you have every right to be selfish it's your 2ww hun, sending you lots of     for a BFP you really deserve it


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

thanks girls     just think its a off day really 
feel quite depressed an dont really no why   i should be happy i got this far but im not wish it would just end an let me know 
i hate this 2ww malarky !
vikx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Vikki you have been through so much hun with the OHSS so it's not surprising you just want to know the outcome, have a good     and we are here to listen


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Vikki  - Sorry you are having a down day hunni. Its all perfectly normal and you are bound to feel like this somedays. I can only imagine what the 2ww is like but i know it must be sooo hard, Especially with all the problems you went through. It's far from over yet hun, Feeling sick could be a good thing. I am    for a BFP for you & i'm sure everyone else is. Them embies will do you proud  

Katie - Got your PM, Thanks. I remember taking my pooches to have their jab's... Dolce didn't flinch but Poppy went in a mood with me all day & all night sat on her dad's lap and didn't come near me   

20 Hours to go


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Here's my poor baby... Dolce.. I feel soooo sorry for her but i just don't know what to do. She won't drink either so i have just got her some milk and put it in a little bowl and get her to drink it. She had some like a little cat and then curled straight back up


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Nicole, I have experience with pets but maybe you should ring a vet??


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi Louise - I did do hun, But they told me there was nothing they could do   She just told me to make sure she drinks something otherwise they would have to put her on a drip.   Poor little thing.


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

ok, so been doing some Google searching & it confirms nothing can be done.   I've read i need to try and stop her from 'nesting' so i have just taken her little den down & took the rest of her toys away(i felt really bad doing this) I have left her the basket to snuggle in but will take it from her later & she will have to go back to her sofa. Bless her! She is not a happy bunny with me i tell you.


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Bless her, one of those have to be cruel to be kind cases


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

thanks girls x      
just had a good heart to heart with my mil too had my   
wat will be will be as she sez xx
vikxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Very true hun but doesn't mean your not going to feel in limbo until you find out, just take care hun and we will try to support you in any way we can


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

hi everyone 
hope your all well
vikki   hope you feel better soon
im just lurking and wishing  things go well for us all


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh Katie that's fab news hun


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

For Katie & DH, just remember everything happens for a reason hun


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

ok im a little slow katie thats great news   but whats 2 weeks shut down mean?


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Woo Hoo Katie GREAT NEWS    How fab would starting this cycle be?? I doubt very much ours will be this cycle as receiptant had got to have her tests again so i am more then sure it will be July now. 

Cheeky them asking to change your day as if you have not waited long enough!   Well done on saying no though.  

Veng - Hi hun, Hope your ok. Think Katie Clinic closes for 2 weeks (if i remember correctly). 

xx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi ladies

Nicole... Your poor little baby!! She looks so sad... I hate it when they go like that.... When was her last season hun?? It sounds very much like a phatom pregnancy... Which isnt uncomon.... My dog sky has had a couple after her seasons.... Has she got milk coming from her teats Mine did and had started pulling out her fur... So I took her to the vets.. They said that they can give them an injection that stops the hormones. So we had to leave it a few days but fortunatly she didnt need it as she snapped out of it. I dont want to worry you but a phatom pregnancy can be dangous. I have been told by my vet that if they have more then 3 phatom pregnancies then to have them spade, as the hormones can lead into cancer... Just keep your eye on her and hopefully in a few days she will snap out of it... But if she doesnt take her to the vets. Just for a check over... 

Anyway.... Best of luck tomorrow hun, will be thinking of you.      I know you will be ok,                

Katie... OMG hun thats fantastic news hun!! I so hope that your good to go on the 17th!!! Good luck for tomorrow hun, will be thinking of you as well.

Vikki... Hang in there hun, I know it so so hard to stay postive, but you will be fine I am sure... I have such a good feeling about you hun...       Take care.

Lou... How are you doing hun Not long now and you will have your dates.

Veng.. Hi hun.. Hows you

Just a girl.. Great news about your FSH!!! 

I am ok, just a quick one as DH will be home soon... Injected in my belly and it was alot better... Nothing came out... So I am off to step tonight... Just to keep fit... I went twice yesterday! So am a bit tired now but its all good!

Natalie xxxxxxxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

No I went friday hun, was very nice... If you start on the 17th of June come and join in on the June/july thread... I am on there... They are lovely ladies... Its called the Sugar babes. 

Right got to go!

Natalie xxxxxxx


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm fine thanks for asking everyone I'm just wishing time away   roll on august  but its very exciting reading all your progress


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey Natalie - glad your doing well and working so hard at step, such an angel    I am fine thanks hun just   AF shows her face next week due 7th June latest as last 2 months been 32day cycle but hoping I go back to normal on 28day as not too much stress etc, I have been panicking abit what if's etc but once I know when we are starting can get on with organising things...

Katie & Nicole - thinking of you today,      for lots of lovely sperm on this spunk Thursday

Vikki - hope your feeling more   today hun

Veng - all good information ready for your start in August hun

Sorry if I have missed anyone


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

    Bad news for us i'm afraid. 1st procedure only managed to find 1 sperm so they moved on to the next they found 'a few' but they are immature so they are going to see if they develop overnight. I doubt it some how, So i am very sad to say this is the end of the road for us. DP is heart broken as am i & he feels like he's let me down, I have told him not to be silly but i'd be lying if i said i didn't feel a little resentment towards him, but of course this will change nothing between us. He has already said we can go down the donor sperm route but to be honest i donlt want to if i cannot have a child with him we will not have one at all. I am not sure i am happy with the procedure to be honest and i wish i wasn't in there.. They tried the 1st procedure (PESA/TESA can't remember what comes first) in 4 places the 4th place is where they found the 1 sperm but didn't even bother to see if they could find more there, They just moved onto the next one... Then they tried on the left where they found the immature sperm then put anaesthetic in the right hand side (didn't even give it time to work) I'm talking like 1 minute and tried again, DP screeched in pain and he just said ok we'll stop. The left side they left for 5 minutes (and timed it!) I suppose they know best but it's still a big dissapointment. I feel really bad for putting DP through it all for nothing.

Will let you's know how Katie gets on if she text's but for the minue i'm off to the travel agent to book a well earned holiday for DP.
xx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh hun I am so sorry, are you sure you wouldn't consider donor sperm, I think get that holiday booked and go and spend some time together and see how you feel once you have your well earned break


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks Louise, No honestly i am very against it at the moment, I wanted a child with him that was 'ours' but some things are just not meant to be & the sooner i come to terms with it the better. Like you said we're just going to go away and spend some time together. DP is still saying they may mature over night but i'm very much a realist & know its like a 0.00001% chance or something silly. x


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

I understand hun, don't let it come between you maybe you just have a different path in life


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Oh Nicole... I am very very sorry hun    My heart goes out to you sweetie... and to your poorly DH... I can only imagine how upset you both are, but I do look on the bright side and I pray that them 'few' sperm make it over night.... If they do will you go for IVF?? I completely understand about donor sperm..... I am thinking of you and DH hun...    

Natalie xxxx

Katie...     for you hun!!


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

want1   I'm so sorry i still hope for the best for you 
you should give your self time after 2 ectopic's and losing both my tubes i said never again but here i am   i have children from my first marriage and my hubby loves the so much and says his more a father than there other father but thats a long story 
any way don't rush anything have a lovely Holiday any idea's where you might go?


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Katie... I hope you got on ok today hun!!!         

Nicole.. Still have my fingers crossed sweetie. 

Take care ladies I am going now!!
Natalie xxxx


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

hi ladies xx 
nicole hun thinking of you hun xxx 
lou im feeling a little betta today thanx , still feel really sick though , well you hurry up an catch me up plz xx 
vikxx
katie hows you doing hun?? xx


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Katie - Great news hunni     3rd time luck woo hoo! Don't feel bad hun i am really happy for you  

We have had a good chat & cry today and you know what it's not over yet! We are going to try and do another SSR we were not totally happy with MFS at all they gave up way too soon the woman doing it Was more concerned that she had a scan booked in for 10am they were 1 hour late getting us in and therefore she was rushing hands shaking and all sorts! They found sperm in 1 section and the embriologist told her to try the same area she ignored him and moved onto the next procedure i forgot which order they went in but they tried Tesa & pesa. When they got to this they done the left and not some immature sperm but then tried the right and gave the anaesthetic a minute or 2 to take (they gave the right 5 minutes & they timed it) When Mark screeched in pain they just stopped and said thats enough! They could not get rid of us quick enough sat us back out in the waiting room with a canula still in marks arm (they couldn't take it out untill he'd peed) & then said bye, They didn't say they'd call or anything so we have no idea what is happening with this immature sperm all we were told is if non of it is worth freezing we'll get our £390 back... great hey? I'm sure they'l find 1 sperm & freeze it just so they get to keep the £390. I'm not sure we'll go back there for it again but if we do i'll be ensuring someone else who has time actually does it. 
All is not lost there was some sperm so lets hope next time it will of moved up a little and matured. To be honest i never thought about my receiptant at all because i was so upset earlier but now i feel really bad   I am considering still going on with the donation and treating it as a mock run for myself. If they get 2   this time  & 2 on the next SSR then maybe just maybe we could still try with our own goodness  

I called my BF who gave me a kick up the bum! Her actual words were "Since when have you been a quitter" I thought your bloody right i'm not!! My & DP have actually had a giggle this afternoon mucked around and popped to ther Mercedes garage and ordered us a New C180 Sport   I am sure he is in pain but is now saying he is ok   He even chose the 4 door (for when we have kid's)

Nat - How are you feeling? Jab's going ok? 

Vikki - Glad you are ok I hope you will have some good news for us very soon.

veng - Thank You for the note 

Louise - Hi Again


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Nicole.. I am so glad your doing SSR again!! Sounds like they wasnt really that interested today, which I find totally out of order. And as all the blood tests have been good up to now you would of though some would of been found. So are you going to try another clinic?? Might be worth asking people on FF... 
Look at you you flash girly with your C180 sport... That should cheer you hun a bit hun. When do you get it?? Injections are going well, nothing really to report to be honest. Just feeling very tired, just looking forward to the baseline scan now. AF has returned and is awful. Hopefull it should stop soon. 

So glad your not giving up hun.... I know you will get there hun, and when you do it will that much more joyfull.

Katie... That is totally amazing hun!!!!        So happy you got some straws!!!! So June it is then!! I bet you cant believe it come round so quick. Good luck hun, I know you'll do well.

Night ladies
Natalie xxxx


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

katie thats fantastic soon to be like me miss pupo!!!    
nicole   
natalie glad your doing ok hope your AGF moves on quickly xx  
vikxx


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

back Vikki  

Nat - It will arrive in about 8 weeks, It's black & very posh   DP has a company car allowance which covered the last one but because this is more we'll have to put a little more to it.  We were going to get one anyway as we've just finished paying for the other one (had a BMW 1 series last time) We have 2 cars the BM and my Focus We use the nice car for going out etc and mine really just sits in its parking space it was a total waste of money and i hardly use it (because of working from home) 

I've just emailed Care Nott's as they do a TESE which is were they take a large amount of tissue instead of just the needles. Hopefully they will reply tomorrow


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Nicole how lovely C180 sport, very flash what colour have you gone for hun?  And well done for not giving up, sounds like you have a good BF  

Katie great news starting on 16th June  , lets hope I wont be far behind  

Vikki    your sickness is a sign hun

Natalie  hope AF goes away for you soon hun, sounds like your injections are going as well as they can

So what's the plans for the weekend girls xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Katie - So happy for you and your recipeint hun, you have done something really good and should be proud.

Depending on the weather, if its nice will be out planting in the garden as DH has painted my walls and decking and so it now looks fab just need some more colour so more flowers etc, and might pop to see my 11month Nephew tomorrow for a few hours, then probably just relaxing may go for a game of bingo on Sunday lunchtime??


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

That's a good idea and what we may do Saturday evening just the 2 of us, we will see if it is


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Ladies...

Nicole.... Your car sounds lovely!!! One of my cycle buddies from last November DH had a failed PESA, and they went on the TESA and took 4 large samples and found 50 sperm!!! She is now 30 weeks pregnant with a little girl. So it does work hun. Hope the hospital contacted you ASAP!

Katie.... Have fun with your puppy!!! Can we have a picture if the little cutie... When I had my injection meeting I had to draw up the buserelin into the syringe. Then with a new syringe I had to stab my leg, just to prove you can do it. Then I injected a pillow to prove that I could plunge the liquid in nice and slowly. Nothing to worry about. DH can even have a go if you want.

Lou2  .... Good luck with starting DR today hun!! Hope it goes well.     

Lou.... Hi hun, I hope AF is early for you this cycle, would be so much easier!

Well on Saturday (tomorrow!) I am off to convent garden!!! The Autumn Angels (October/November) cycle buddies are meeting up!! And I cant wait... Going to be so much fun. We are going for a few drinks and then lunch... Its been arranged for months now and it finally here!!!! Sunday nothing a usual.  

Natalie xxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Katie.. Just updates the list!! Your next to Start!!!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Natalie god how exciting to meeting with all the girls you have been chatting with for so long, you will have a fab time and drinks and then lunch sounds very nice a chilled in Covent garden, I am so jealous, enjoy


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Ladies, OMG!!! You are not going to believe this my impatients got the better of me and i called the lap. They cultured the sperm over night and have frozen enough motile sperm for 2-3 rounds of treatment. 
We both have a massive grin I'm still not happy about the care they gave DP but at least something good has come from it. 
[fly]           [/fly]

Our   really were answered over night.

P.s louise C180 is Black and will be great as its got loads of room for our kids


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

It very exciting!!! Maybe we should arrange something!! Where are all of you in the world??  

I am in Kent, I have a feeling your all up north.

Right I am taking my dogs out for a walk now, before it chucks it down with rain!!! Its all black outside, I think I might get wet lol!

Natalie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Natalie I am in the Midlands, Leicester

Nicole what fantastic news                          Oh black my fav we have just ordered a new Black Astra not quite the car you have though hun


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

OMG Nicole!!!!!   

Just a little dance to say how happy I am for you!!!!!!!!!!! Its brilliant news!!!!

Natalie xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks Guy's - I am still in total shock      But it means you's don't get rid of me that easily   

Louise - There's no way we'd have a car like that if DP didn't get his allowance his compan gives him £400 a month which HAS to be used on a car


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

I bet you are in total shock, but ecstatic too, I am so pleased it has turned out good news for you.  I see what you mean about the car now, still very nice though your DP obviously deserves it.  So plans for the weekend celebrating your good news??


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

You know what we have no idea   We were certain we'd be moping all week. DP has his kids tonight untill tomorrow late evening. But maybe we'll go for a nice meal somewhere or something.. We are off to Dublin next weekend so really looking forward to that  
Anyway i best go and do some work, I didn't do nothing all day yesterday


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Afternoon all, So much happens so fast on here.....

Nicole - Wow, such good news looks like Spunk Thursday worked out great for both you and Katie, I love that name Katie makes me giggle allthough it makes me worry about what mini katie might end up being called   !!!!

Im so glad work is over today, I had to cover the breast feeding support group today and It was quite hard, I work in a childrens centre so Im use to being surrounded by babies and young children, but sometimes it can throw me, like today - one of the mums complained that when she had her son she was so sad as she really missed the bump....... fixed fake smile to face but was thinking ''what the f**k'', do she not know how lucky she is to have a beautiful baby boy and there she is feeling hard done by as she missed the bump grrrrrrr''!! Rant over, dont want to bring anyone down before the weekend!

Looks like your all is busy over the weekend - my DP left for spain this morning for a friends stag do, so Im planning a girlie weekend starting with going out for chinese tonight and maybe a few glasses of vino and preferably pink and fizzy!!!!

Have a good one everybody - take care x x x


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

watn1    that great news im so happy for you and DP  

i had my results to the last blood tests in and i called bourn to make sure I'm all good and they have everything.they said yes and as I'm egg sharing my notes will got to the egg coordinator i thought great  today i get a call saying i missed one form and they will send it to me and then asked when my next cycle would be and to call on CD 1 so i said we didn't want to start treatment intill august as my hubby goes away end of this year and will be back June so we wanted/hoping for a BFP Oct so he would be back from work and time between august to dec would be good to start for us so he would be back for the birth if we got lucky.she then got all funny say who told you that you can start then and we can't be sure to match you then blah blah and that Ive missed a consultation with the eggshare person? so she booked me an appointment i was not told i need one .sorry for the big rant  but she got me all stressed

i have no plans for the weekend may be movie and takeaway


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

thanks Katie I'm no so upset i think/hope the egg share consultant know more when i see her on the 26th June  
hope you have a good weekend


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Hey Veng - good news but its so frustrating when it feels like your being messed around by the 'professionals' im glad im not the only one ranting today - add a bottle of wine to your take away to truly melt those rants away!!

Katie 'J-A-G' I love it more but not sure on Jiz though- 'lmao' something not quite right maybe you could try jizelle or jizene!!! 
Bloody stag do's hey they cost a fortune and my bloke tends to go on complete benders at the weekend then spend days recovering, so he'll have even more time off work no doubt and he's self employed so he wont get paid! Im amazed all his sperm tests have come back ok, he drinks every weekend - alot, smokes 20 a day, and eats badly!  Im sure in August you'll be at your mums feeling crap with morning sickness - maybe you'll need to dash to a&e for it ha (seriously, heartburn?)


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

very good idea just a girl


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

well i'll be practising what i preach tonight, which reminds me that i need to go get ready and figure out what to wear - its a weird resturant where it turns into a disco around 11pm so i need something that is comfy to eat far too much food in and something glam to dance around in after - so hard being a girl! x x x


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

hi girls just poped in an had a read looks like its all happening in here lol
nicole gr8 news xxx
katie  
nat hows you doing??
me i feel on top of the world today no sickness no real symptoms just feel really good an happy , dont ask i dont know lol 
although i forgot  to take my progynova tablets this morning lol just betta remember the ones tonight lol 
bought my pg test it actually tests you 6 days b4 af is due!! but sdont worry i wont be testing early   that it will be  
but if not im having a break an trying end of the yr cos otherwise ill have no hair left lol an my dp will be grey 
vikxx


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Evening All,

    Hope you all have a lovely weekend  

Veng - Great News on your test's your clinic will just be worrying about the £££'s afterall they'll be raking in about 6-7K for your treatment. Don't let the egg share co-ordinator bully you in to starting as that is what they may have planned if they've booked you in now   As if they won't be able to match you in August what a load of rubbish! All they may do is repeat your FSH & HIV tests as my cinic have told me (when we thought we wouldn't get sperm) That if treatment wasn't started within 3 months i'd have to pay for re-do these 2 or get them at my GP. 

Just a girl - Thanks again for the PM, I hpnestly cannot believe my luck, have some lovley vino.

Katie - I was looking on there too earlier & will be ordering vitafem when i start too. Been on pregnacare for the last month or so but i will be ordering so too.

Nat / Louise - Hope you have a nice weekend.

I'm off to the cinema on sunday to watch Sex In The City with the girls which i am looking forward to.

xx


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

morning Lady's i hope your weekend is going well DH and i went out for dinner last night and rented a movie and i had my hair done.today I'm off to have lunch with my friend she's having twins she's so lucky 

a question are you all taking pregnacare and how long for? and how close to treatment?is it like prenatal vitamins ?

Vikki  it must be exciting being so close  
Just a girl i hope DH does not nurse his hang over to long


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi Veng, 
    I have been taking Pregnacare for about 1 month or so now, The post says for thse trying to concieve and for when pregnant. It contains lots of different things, Vits folic acid etc.. its only about £8 for a months supply. You can also take the Zita West suppliments which are meant to be excellent although at around £45-£50 a month! i am going to take these for my month of tx i.e when i start DR untill after 2ww. x

Vikki - How are you baring up? Have you used that PG Test? If not i am very impressed there is absolutly no way i could have one in the house and not use it! 

Hope everyone had a lovely weekend.xx


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

hi huns nicole no i aint used it think id be tempting fate really feel really af painy though an very bloated too so just waiting really another girl on here an her 2ww the exact same as me has just started to bleed trying to stop her from testing early cos i dont want her getting a neg when it could still be a pos , if you get wat i mean 
anyway im going to bed real tired today xx
vikxx night


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Evening all!
Vikki - you've got such good will power, I was nearly a week late last cycle and went through 4 tests even though I kept telling myself each one was the last! 

I hope everyones had a good weekend, I had a few too many glasses of wine friday so was a bit poorly saturday   felt very sorry for myself for a couple of hours! So did a spot of retail therapy today and had lunch with a friend to make up for doing nothing yesterday, and as for DP he's phoned me each morning complaining of his hangover and is sounding worse with each call, he's due back tomorow so I may move into my mums for a couple of days to escape the whinging or he'll drive me crazy ! 

So handy being on here as Im only taking folic acid at the mo, so I guess I will be stopping off at the chemist to pick up some pregnacare! 

Nicole what did you think of SATC? I loved it, laughed lots  and nearly cried a few times too  - proper chick flick! 

Veng hows the hair looking, Im so lucky my best friend is an amazing hair dresser so I get regular cut and colour at ''mates rates'' - it's great!

Katie hows the puppy, you managing to look after him ok with your poorly leg or is your dh running around after the pair of you ?

Natalie how's the all the tx going? You getting any side affects yet?

Lou hope you had a nice weekend too!

I guess I really should be going to bed, got a boring training day tomorow but at least it means I can wear something nice to work - no little hands to smear glue, paint or snot on me, woohoo!

Have a good monday ladies x x x


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Vikki - WOW! Willpower or what?! Excellent hun. You are right not to test after all they give you a test date for a reason. (wonder if i'll be telling myself that )

Just-a-girl - I didn't go hun, I was gutted i couldn't go. DP was in a lot of pain this morning when he woke up & could hardly move, His brusing is just starting to come out so that is probably what is causing all the pain. I couldn't leave him cuz i'd have a right barney if he left me so i stayed at home and ran around after him all day, Cooked him a lovely sunday roast and was bring it upstairs to him (we live in a 3 story house so front room is upstairs) anyway dropped the tray on the stairs! Luckily i always cook too much as i'm a crap at knowing when enough is enough so the dogs always get a chicken dinner too. Not today though as i had to make him up a new one. 1 of my dogs Dolce sits in front of the oven on a sunday when she smells chicken and i tell you was not impressed by her crappy bit of chicken (mainly the dark horrible bits)   ( i wish i was joking but i'm not, She looked at her bowl and then looked back up at me in discuss)

Well what a boring sunday night! We usually go down the local for a drink (me coke) but cannot tonight but DP is happy as he's sitting here watching the Fotty! We've gone through the baord games this afternoon a bit of monopoly (but i get bored too quick) jenga (i always win) cards (i always win too) even tried all the games on the Wii that he could sit down and play ( i win all them too   Except Mario Cart he's quite good at that) We have even sat and designed our "dream house" that we would build if we had unlimited money that is how bored we have been! 

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Morning all  well I got all my gardening done, looks lovely now lots of colour and have had lots of sleep so feelign good today even for a Monday  

Vikki - well done for not testing early hun, but as you say you are given the date for a reason, try and hold in there      for that BFP for you hun

Nicole - my you were busy playing the games hope your DP is feeling better today

J-A-G - glad to hear you had a good Friday night but pants Saturday morning

Natalie - how are you hun?

Katie - good weekend playing with your puppy?

Hope I have not missed anybody


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

lou morning hun your on early lol well so am i lol
how was your weekend?


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

HI Vikki I start work at 8.30am and so first thing I do is log onto here LOL always the most important part catching up with me ff friends.  Weekend was good planted lots of lovely plants in my garden and had lots of lovely sleep, so feeling quite good today, how about you?

Katie - your poor DH being run ragged....


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Morning All,

    Louise - Glad you had a nice weekend, I too planted some colour in our garden but i have to put plants in pots and then put stones over the soil else the dogs dig the plants out  

  Katie - Bet your little pub is a handful with your leg in plaster   Mine still are now and i run around after them both all day, I have no idea how i will cope with them and a baby  

  Vikki - Not long to go now, I am really positive for you and those AF type pains can normally be a good sign   

I have just had a call from Bryant homes (who we were buying that house from) & they have offered us a discount of £25k!!!!    I am in shock but that discount would mean we could go right for it!! But no i'm worried about the house market God what a pain in the bum!!

  Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

£25k discount, they don't want too loose your custom, call them back and tell them if they give you £30k discount you will go ahead......  Have yo be cheeky in this life


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

I actually called them back and told them i wanted full ceramic tiles in kitchen & all 4 Toilets and carpets throughout  She's going to call back 

Here's the house - http://www.rightmove.co.uk/viewdetails-17455283.rsp?pa_n=2&tr_t=buy Its the one called the Nene

We wern't exspecting it at all! Originally Whimpy were selling the house to us but because our 95% mortage got withdrawn we had to pull out Its now bryant homes aparently they are the same group so must of had a change around i guess she's been going through all the old leads... 

/links


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

OMG! She said yes   

I have just called Mark but he's in a meeting   Just as we've ordered that car too! We'd have to cancel it and get a cheaper one


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Great news, the house is better than the car though Nicole, seems like everything is starting to go your way


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Yeah i know, We can still get a lovely car for the £400 and pay no extra or maybe a tiny bit. They way his program works is he can have upto £400 but if you only have a car for £200 they do not pay you the difference stupid but i think its because they know everyone will order the nicer cars and they like their senior bod's in nice cars, Dunno why noone ever see's them! Probabaly another BMW again this time around. 

This house will be ready in August so hopefully i will of just got my BFP which will mean he won't be letting me help. BRILLIANT    But on the otherhand if it fails then i will be trawling stuff down 3 flights of stairs! Oh the joys. I have found out why the big discount, It is because its the last house on a row that needs to be sold as they have slowed all the development right down and are practically making to order so as soon as this one is sold they can complete a whole row. It's a nice plot and looks out onto playing fields which will be lovely for kiddies. Got plenty of room for DP's kids also, I am sure it is not going to be long before his eldest wants to move in with us, He is forever having row's with his step dad! teenage kids and step dad's do not mix!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

BMW will be nice too hun, sounds like your new house will soon be very busy and    the patter of tiny feet will also be joining you there


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Let's bloody hope so! When's your AF due to show her face lou?


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Well there's the big ?  My (.)(.)'s are tender last 2 months I have had 32days cycle but before that it was 28days so if 32days 7th June and if 28days 3rd June, I so hope we can get started this cycle, I am going to be so peed off if the clinic are not ready as we will put it off until Sept and really wanted to do it before we went on holiday, I guess time will tell send me lots of AF vibes girlies


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

for AF then lou! I should imagine they are all ready now, Well you'd hope so they've had plenty of time! I am feeling the same i just know that there will be a problem with starting July some where & i will not be suprised if i have to wait untill Aug to start. Especially as receiptant is having to have all her tests re-done! I am guessing she has been on the waiting list a while.

Well Ladies,
            I need to get get myself some car tax so i gotta go into town   I hate going into town on my bod! But there's no other p/o's that do it! It will be my luck i'll get done on the way there   Should of really done it on Saturday but i completly forgot.

Have a lovely day. xx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

We will see, they did say mine needed some blood tests so I guess she may have been on the list a while.  I really really hope AF shows early rather than later and we can get started so frustrating isn't it all this hanging around waiting to see if we can get pg, sorry waffling now....


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

[fly]               [/fly] 
there lou a AF dance for you xx
vikx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks Vikki, funny spend my life wishing it away and now I am wanting it to show up....


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

always the way hun mine didnt show for 51 days!!!! lol not trying to say yours will though !! 
 it shows up fast xx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh my god how awful if that happens will definately not be able to start until Sept cycle, I feel like it will show in a few days with PMT looming....


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

lol pmt oh hunny


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

PMT! i'm looking forward to that too! Just as we go to dubin on the weekend!   

Well Clinic just called and they've moved my appointment from Friday to Thursday which i am really glad about as now i don't need to go on Friday 13th  , So now i only have 10 days to go instead of 11  

Now i'm really off to town


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

That's good news Nicole, I understand totally about not wanting to go on Fri 13 hun, don't want to tempt fate hey...


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

hi guys just done a test !! i know but let me explain nearly passed out in greggs lol no its not funny felt like a bloody  
could be the progynova!! ?? anyway the test i used was a cheapy one an well now im confused cos i dont know if you`ve ever done one where the ink sort of smudges an stays at the test bit leaving a mark but now im not sure if thats a positive!!?? got to test in about 2 3 hours see if that makes any difference with a new one other then that i aint got a clue an betta go buy a clear blue! 
hlep!!!
vik


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh vikki, if your going to test use a clearblue one hun, I always use the digital ones that say pregnant or not pregnant no ifs or maybes then hun, I so hope that nearly passing out is a good sign for you


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

so do i but on the progynova leaflet it does say can make you dizzy an faint so you never know , i think ill go get another test just to put me at rest with it all xx
vikxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Just remember though if you get a -'ve  you can still get a +'ve in a few days time hun


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

thats good watn1  thur is better than friday the 13th 
AF dance for lou     

heres my new hair cut i had layers and highlights


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

That looks lovely Veng, I bet you are pleased aren't you and thanks for the AF dance, I think she is definately on her way, feeling bloated and crampy and boobs are achey and slight headaches so I will be wearing my best white knickers tomorrow to try and get her moving


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

how early are you testing vikki?
thanks lou yeh i do like it im off to my friends wedding in 2 weeks in cyprus


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

thanks Katie


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Well I am leaving shortly but will try and pop back on later to see if you have updated Vikki, sending you lots of       for a BFP hun


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

thnks hunn xx katie test is due on thursday test 3 days early but got a bad feeling anyway xxx


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

im trying to stay + but i just dont know its always the same in my life i want someting so much an i never get it its all ways the way with everything !!!   im angry with my self for even attempting to test really just wish i didnt cos now im not sure of anything , i bought a clear blue little while ago going to test with that around 5-6 (as long as i can hold myself that long lol) an i think if its a - then i dont think its gonna change   
vikxx god this gets complicated !!!!!


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi ya ladies

Vikki... Can you not wait to test again until tomorrow morning Its just it will be the first wee of the day and the pregnancy hormone will be stronger then it is now... I know you go mad in the 2ww just hang in there sweetie!

Veng.. Love the hair hun... How are things...

Katie... Hows that gorgous puppy 

Lou... Chat soon hun! Hope AF shows soon!!!

Got to catch up now... 

Natalie xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Natalie - how are you doing hun, not long until your baseline scan, is that to make sure everything has gone well so far?

Vikki - I am leaving my pc at home on to keep up with you, but as Natalie says it might be best to test in the morning if you can wait that long, do you still feel faint?


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

I am good Lou. Yep baseline scan is on Thursday, I honestly dont think I will be ready... I took 3 weeks last time, and it will only be 2 this time. Mind you I still have AF I am on CD 13 now!   Oh well, hopefully it stops before thursday. 

But I wont hold my breath


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

hi girls i did a first response an sadly its a bfn an this test can tell from as early as 6 days b4 af!!
dont think anythings going to change now  
not going to test now till my due date  even though i know in my heart now 
gonig to     now 
back to the drawing board for me 
good luck though for you lot xxxxxx
vikxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Vikki please dont believe that test!!! Its so early for a BFP! Aswell as that hun it 5pm you have been drinking all day and the more drink the more diluted the HCG is in your urine. I wouldnt trust them tests at all.

Only 3 more days hun, you cant do it.. I know you can. 

Natalie xxx


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

natalie thanks hun but you know when you just know!! 
i cant stop crying cant get hold of my dp feel totally empty now 
just wish i hadnt tested


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Oh hun, I know that horrible feeling... I am so sorry hun, my heart goes out to you.... 

I will be     for you on Thursday.

Natalie xxx


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

thanks hun


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

It just breaks my heart to see you so upset hun,    Its so unfair. 

Take care you know where we are


----------



## butterflykisses (Oct 28, 2007)

vikki
        i'm so sorry but don't give up just yet, like the others have said you've still got thurs to get to yet.i'm       for you and dh       

                            luv mariexx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Vikki I am so sorry hun, I   that it changes on Thursday but you know your own body, hope you can get hold of DP


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Oh Vikki Hun, Sorry you felt a faint earlier it still could be a good sign 

As the girls say a test mid-afternoon may not be correct and even if it is correct it still maybe too early for a BFP as you don't know when those 2 embies would of emplanted i am sure you have read the 100's of pages about early testers a lot of which tested -ive early and +ive on test day, Even some have tested -ive on test day but +ive a couple of days later. Try and hold off untill test day its not that far away and you have come this far what's another 2 sleeps? Stay  It's not over untill AF says so! You just never know....

You've been a real inspiration (well to me anyway) Your treatment didn't quite go to plan and you still managed to keep positive dispite OHSS and look how far you've come! Did you get any snowbabies left by the way?

[fly]                 [/fly]


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Nicole ditto to everything you say about Vikki being an inspiration, sending lots of cyber hugs to you Vikki


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Yes Vikki BIG cyber


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Nat - Is your AF usually that long or is that what the drugs do to you? AF for 13 days! Eeeek! 4 days is way long enough for me as it is.


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Me again 

One of the ladies having treatment at my clinic posted this video:
www.tearsandhope.com/emptyarms_video.html Its sad so don't look if you don't want to, but i am posting it just so we all know we are not alone. TTC i'm sure we all know totally takes over your life and when it comes to IVF it really does start to take its toll, It is already on me and i'm only at the start of this journey, without places like these & the friends we meet here we could all go bonkers so i'd like to say Thank You to you all & we can only  that our prayers will be answered.... One Day... Some Way x



/links


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Yes it is very sad I have seen it before but explains the journey very well, I sent it to all my family to help them understand.

Right that's me for tonight going to have a cheese salad for dinner, can't be bothered to cook.

See you all tomorrow and big   for Vikki


----------



## chickchick (Oct 10, 2007)

Hiya

I feel a little awkward and am not sure if I am butting in on the conversation here (the thread is so long and everyone seems to be friends with everyone so not sure how long you've all been chatting), but I'm just at the start of my journey in becoming an egg sharer and I guess I thought it would be nice to chat with others in a similar situation (if only to give DP's ears a rest!)

I've been told that I've been approved and I have a counselling session, followed by a planning meeting with the nurse at CRM London booked for next Thursday, 12 June. 

I thought I'd be hearing more news about moving forward by now, but so far I've had to chase the clinic to get any answers...  I did have to go back for one more blood test 10days ago as they weren't finding the chromosomes they were looking in the first batch of tests, and they have told me the results could take up to 4wks (all other tests have come back fine) so I'm not sure if they're waiting for that last result before confirming a match for me? 

I'm just getting really impatient and need to know that I'm moving forward...  each day, each week, each month is another lost opportunity and I don't feel like anyone understands how I feel right now. 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks much! 

Hayley xxxx


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

hi chick 
not much advice I'm were you are really Ive just got all my results just waiting too.

Vikki please don't get so upset  its too early to test don't give up hope  lots of love xx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

New home this way ladies: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=142446.0

Rosie. xxx


----------

